# She's complete!



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

I didn't get to do all the xtras I wanted but she's done for now. I don't think they are ever really complete. I always seem to find something to tweak on them.

Other vids are on youtube. Not sure why but when you post under youtube it takes out a lot of detail. At least compared to how they show on the computer straight from the camera.


----------



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

Link to the ones on youtube. Hope it works.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Very Nice...


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

She's great - if you ever get tired of her, feel free to bring her to my house. I'll take good care of her for you!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

She looks great, I really like the hands. I hear you on the tweaking and never really being done. I have to put up a vid of my witch soon, and I still feel like she is not quite done, but I have to call it done for this year! Nice job.:devil:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think tweaking is what's nice about a prop like this, or any other prop, for that matter. Once you have the basic framework, you can change out costume, face, soundscape (nice one, BTW), and have a "new" prop every year that keeps your display fresh and your brain working.

I like her hat, SC - very "Wicked".


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Nice witch and cauldron
good work


----------



## Systematic Chaos (Sep 7, 2008)

Maybe we could get together sometime for a make & take.



smileyface4u23 said:


> She's great - if you ever get tired of her, feel free to bring her to my house. I'll take good care of her for you!


Thank you for all the compliments. Now I need to learn how to sew so that I can have a complete outfit for her and not pieces lol.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Systematic Chaos said:


> Maybe we could get together sometime for a make & take.


That sounds like a great idea.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice job... really good movement on the stirring motion.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice work on your witch!!!!


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Nice work. I wanted to try to but a witch but the wife got upset because she always dresses like one.


----------

